# Strange brown algae on Java Moss, ID please



## Sf1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi,

I found out why my Java Moss is brown. It's not Brown Algae, but another one.

I attached a picture, help me identify it please.

I cannot find the info nowhere...


----------

